# 8 Week Cycle of Test E - Not Worth It?



## DTBomb (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

I've recently been planning to do my first cycle of AAS, which I would use as a recomp cycle.

My only previous cycle of anabolics was a 4 week Superdrol cycle at 10/10/20/20 with TUDCA liver protection and Nolvadex in PCT for 4 weeks at 20mg ED.

Quite a potent substance to begin with, but having tested the anabolic waters successfully, I feel more confident that I can begin a test cycle.

My problem is, however, that using the time on=time off formula, the earliest I would be able to begin my cycle would be the start of February, yet I have to leave uni for home at the beginning of April, giving me 8, perhaps 9 weeks at most to cycle before going back.

I have no problem taking pills like Nolva/Clomid back home with me for PCT, but - and I know I'm probably going to get flamed for this - whilst I understand and accept the risks I'm taking, with the stigma attached to steroid use, I don't think my family would be as understanding if I brought back some vials and syringes.

I considered using a short-ester like Test P, but it seems the frequency with which you have to inject makes it inappropriate for a first-timer.

The reviews of shorter cycles on a long-ester like Test E seem to be mixed; some say they saw good results in 8 weeks; others say that it only really begins to kick in around that time, so such a short-cycle would yield little results.

I was just wondering what the views of people with experience are on the efficacy of such a short cycle?

I've looked into the concept of frontloading to accelerate the effect of the test, but again, it would be good to get some feedback as to whether or not this would be reasonable for a first-timer?

Or should I look at using a faster-acting oral like Epistane given the time frame?

Does anyone have much experience with short, 8 week Test-E cycles?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

DTBomb 

Oh, and my stats are:

5"11

I weight just over 200lbs

And my BF% I would guess is at 11-12%, but I'm not really sure (the progress pictures from my SD cycle are a pretty accurate representation of where I'm at now BF-wise)


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

8 weeks is abit of a waste mate 15 sounds better


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

for me I started to notice test e at around week 6. so no, not worth it imo.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

8 weeks aint long enough mate! 12-16 200lb @5ft10 @10-11% bf u must be huge bro 

for me on test E i notice libido like 1-2 weeks and get that feeling of knowing its there

and str and condition follow not long after


----------



## DTBomb (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, guys!

I'd love to do a 12 week cycle, but as I say, I have something of a time constraint 

And LEAN, thanks  but knowing me, I've probably completely messed up me BF estimates!

Does anyone have any experience with frontloading as a way to accelerate the effect of Test-E?

If it's not feasible, I'll probably just look at an epi cycle.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

6 weeks test prop


----------



## DTBomb (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, I've considered test prop, but I've been warned that most first-time users find it too painful to cope with. I don't have a particular fear of needles, but I'd prefer to err on the side of caution on this one and start with test e or c first to gauge how I respond.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Epi is very slow to kick in mate week 4 ish , test prop or what about dbol or tbol mate ?


----------



## DTBomb (Sep 24, 2012)

Really? I'd always assumed it was quite fast to kick in, given the short cycle lengths people use with it (?)

I don't think I want to take the risk with test prop, since it's my first time.

I hadn't really thought about using T'bol or Dianabol on their own, since most recommend test as a first cycle. I probably wouldn't use T'bol on it's own, but I've heard that it can stack quite well with D'bol - might be worth considering 

So I'm guessing the general consensus is that an 8 week Test E cycle is out the window?

And thankyou for the continued responses


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

DTBomb said:


> Really? I'd always assumed it was quite fast to kick in, given the short cycle lengths people use with it (?)
> 
> I don't think I want to take the risk with test prop, since it's my first time.
> 
> ...


I would not stack it with dbol , tbol is like dbol but with most of the faults fixed , I would run tbol if it was me bud


----------



## Polissian (Jul 27, 2012)

OP, like others have said, Prop is the way forward of you have time constraints, I'm running it ATM (first time pinning)

Providing you search on here on how to pin, and use spot injections you'll be fine.

If its not for you, like Chris has suggested, try tbol?

I ran that at 100mg for 8 weeks for my first cycle. Awesome gains, no adex needed and no hassle with pinning. Overall a nice way to enter your AAS life.


----------



## DTBomb (Sep 24, 2012)

Okay, thankyou for the responses! I'd always considered a T'bol a no-go on its own due to its tendency to drop estrogen too low, but after hearing your responses, I'll definitely look into it (although probably tomorrow when I'm slightly more awake!)

If you don't mind me asking, Polissian, as a first timer, how have you found Prop pain-wise? I'd pretty much been told I wouldn't be able to handle it on my first cycle, but I'm guessing you haven't found it too tough going?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

DTBomb said:


> Yeah, I've considered test prop, but I've been warned that most first-time users find it too painful to cope with. I don't have a particular fear of needles, but I'd prefer to err on the side of caution on this one and start with test e or c first to gauge how I respond.


Just choose your lab carefully and the prop won't hurt!


----------



## DTBomb (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, I was looking to use Arimidex on cycle for that purpose, although I hadn't really considered HCG.

And that's interesting to hear about the test-prop not necessarily being the worst thing for a first timer. I think I'll have to start looking at various options!

Thanks again


----------



## Polissian (Jul 27, 2012)

DT, i'm using pro chem test prop.

PIP wise, first jab to each site gave me a dead leg kind of feel not had much at all since. Providing you hit the correct place (not too low down the quad)

Providing you arent scared of needles it will be ok.

I'm running 150mg eod HCG at 500iu 2 x per week and adex eod. and running for 8 weeks

sorry for late reply - didnt see your post!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

It depends on you i believe. Personally I'd say no it's not worth it.

I find with test e gains start to come around week 8 then you'd be straight off again


----------

